# Coyote Quiver project



## longbowdave1 (Feb 22, 2014)

This past week, I have been working on a cool project, and I thought I'd  take a few pictures as I went along. The goal was a Deluxe Coyote Back Quiver, and here's how it went.........


 I started out buy weaving a 3.5" diam by 21" tall back quiver, using more an open weave. I wanted to seal the basket quiver, so I used Varathane stain/poly(from Home depot) in a walnut color. The basket won't be seen in the finished prduct, but still a good idea to seal it.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 22, 2014)

I picked up a yote hide off the big auction site, It was a "craft grade hide" so it had a few imperfections, but din't break the bank either. Using art. sinew, I sewed up the hide to slip over the basket, with acess left to rings on the basket for strapage later. Now I left the tail on, but decided to not leave the legs a dangling, could have been made either way. I wanted to have the face hanging on back, but needed some work to do that. I had to wet the hide, insert a styrofaom form, pin, and let dry a few days.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 22, 2014)

After drying, the head turned out well, and I glued in some taxidermy eyes. Now, it was time to position the head, and sew it in place with the sinew. I decided to use leather staps, and a 3 point system, to hold the quiver securely while worn.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 22, 2014)

Here are a few pictures of the completed quiver.....


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 22, 2014)

Just a note, when I sewed the yote hide to slip over the basket, I made it about 3 to 4 inches taller than the basket, then just folded the extra length down ito the top of the quiver like a cuff, to quiet "arrow rattle".


----------



## gurn (Feb 22, 2014)

Dave that came out great!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks Gurn. I'm very happy with the way it turned out.


----------



## whossbows (Feb 22, 2014)

Nice job.only thing that would make it look better is if it was on my back..lol(;-)


----------



## spilltheblood1891 (Feb 22, 2014)

I think its awesome


----------



## fishbum2000 (Feb 22, 2014)

Wow thats cool, excellent work


----------



## Todd Cook (Feb 22, 2014)

Good looking quiver!


----------



## Dennis (Feb 23, 2014)

Nice


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 23, 2014)

Just awesome. I have a pile of critters in the freezer that Luke has shot. Now I have the idea. Thanks.


----------



## Limbbaconeer (Feb 23, 2014)

Amazing!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks to all for the nice comments.




jerry russell said:


> Just awesome. I have a pile of critters in the freezer that Luke has shot. Now I have the idea. Thanks.



Jerry, A Kudu quiver may be a bit heavy, and hot to wear in the Georgia heat!


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 23, 2014)

longbowdave1 said:


> Thanks to all for the nice comments.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it will be OK as long as I turn the horns down so they don't catch on limbs.


----------



## Michael NG (Feb 23, 2014)

Nice work!


----------



## Ellbow (Feb 23, 2014)

Just awesome! You go Dave!
Now that is creative!
El


----------



## Munkywrench (Feb 23, 2014)

So now we can have some coyote pack kill threads to match Martin's snake bite threads next season.

Looks awesome Dave! You're one heck of a craftsman sir


----------



## trial&error (Feb 23, 2014)

I have a fox that was going to wind up similar to that.  but after testing I realized i can't reach over my back and pull out an arrow.  Project on hold for me.  
good job I was wondering what to do with the head.


----------



## ncrobb (Feb 23, 2014)

That is awesome.  Very nice work and a great post.

Robb


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 23, 2014)

Looks real good Dave!!!!
trial&Error....make it a plains style quiver, won't be painful to pull the arrows then....


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks all.

Tomi, maybe I will do a plains style quiver in the future, minus the head from the fur. I think the ears  and face might get beat up too bad with it slung off the shoulder.


----------



## snook24 (Feb 26, 2014)

Looks amazing!! Well done!


----------



## Ancient Obsession (Feb 26, 2014)

Nice job!


----------



## Skunkhound (Feb 26, 2014)

Very cool. Nice job.


----------



## Redbow (Feb 26, 2014)

Thats a great job with that Quiver...Thanks for sharing the photos..


----------

